# *NEW* My custom DG skin and Klear Kase!



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I received my new KlearKase on Wednesday and my custom DecalGirl skin yesterday!! They look soooo good together, so I figured I would share!

I call it: Multi-color Giraffe (in matte)



















With the Klear Kase: (which I love!)



















What do you think?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love it.  That is so classy looking.  I was thinking of doing that.    I want a skin but I want my kindle protected too.  Hmmm.  

I love your skin you picked.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is really cute!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks! It took me over a week to make that skin. I changed designs on it at least once a day. I was driving myself crazy! lol. But overall, I'm loving the way it looks.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Youe skin looks great and with the KlearKase you get to see the whole thing - back and front.  Congratulations!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

That is gorgeous!  Great job!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking skin! I hope Klear Kase makes one for the K3.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Very cute!  Nicely done!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good job!  Isn't it fun to design your own skin?  I have one on my K2 that I designed and I'm so happy with it.  I know what you mean about working on it for a week.  It's hard to stop.  When I was designing mine, every time I looked at it there was something else I wanted to tweak.  Your skin looks great in the Klearkase.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job Jessi! That skin is so creative and turned out great on the K2!


----------



## dian72 (Jul 31, 2010)

That skin is absolutely gorgeous. I just now pre-ordered my kindle and you've inspired me to go check out Decal Girl next. I hope I can customize mine also. Pretty, pretty, pretty.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your custom skin!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is so CUTE!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job on the skin; so cute!


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

That is the coolest skin I have ever seen!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh I love it!! Especially since the giraffes at the zoo near here just had a baby.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Oh I love it!! Especially since the giraffes at the zoo near here just had a baby.


BABY GIRAFFE! Oooooh, if you go by there, take some pictures! I love giraffes. Super cute animals. And thank you everyone for the kind words, I really love the new skin and especially love it in matte.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Jessi said:


> BABY GIRAFFE! Oooooh, if you go by there, take some pictures! I love giraffes. Super cute animals. And thank you everyone for the kind words, I really love the new skin and especially love it in matte.


We were there a week after she was born, but she hadn't made her first appearance yet. I bet the Philadelphia Zoo's web site has pics.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really cute. I love that you can see both the front and the back.


----------

